# Haunt mine sounds



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I have in trying to find some good western soundscapes, as well as music for my yard display. Our walk through is a haunted mine and I'm having trouble finding appropriate ambient sounds.

All suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't have any sources for your sound, but I would say to try and put it together yourself. You can make it unique and tailored to your haunt that way. I use sound clips I find on the internet to make mine. I use Audacity to arrange them into a loopable track that is around 6 minutes long. I have found this length to be about the right amount of time for kids to pass through the area and not detect the loop, or hear any repeating. You may find you need more or less time for yours. Look for a background noise track to start with and expand to 6 minutes to lay your other tracks onto. For example I used a track of chirping crickets as the main track for my cornfield, then added several different crows and a distant owl on top of it. I clipped and staggered the tracks of the crows to keep it random and natural sounding. This is the finished track - http://snd.sc/175HSFs It sounds more complicated to do than it actually is. The hardest part is figuring out the Audacity program. Once the track is made you can either burn it to a CD, use an MP3 player, or run it straight from your computer.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Making it could work. Search the net too! You'd be suprised how much you'll find just surfing ha!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

There's some terrific ambient music that's kind of Old West ... how about this one?






Another one I like that's kind westerny ...


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Love it! Thanks everyone for your suggestions.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

I made a mine shaft terror track for DL free, in this thread. Maybe it could be useful-

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/116239-my-sound-tracks-still-down-load-free.html


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

How about Virgil's "Hillbilly Hell" - _http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/virgilmusic6_ , there a couple good ones on there for a haunted mine, haunted banjo music in the background would set the mood too 

& Shockwaves Mineshaft terror track is great for this !


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

if you really want to be creepy make it like a real mine - silent. You can add some footsteps on dirt or whispering. I have been in mine many times and that's all you hear. It really is chillingly quite in those things.


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

We tried a haunted mine theme once a few years.. didn't work out for us as well as we'd hoped. I'd love to see yours!
I was going to suggest some banjo music, too. Maybe throw in some pick-axe sounds, chipping away at the gold... stuff like that.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks, Shockwave! Awesome! 

I'll be sure to post pictures soon. My husband is actually making me lifesize minecarts and a handcar! (manned by skelly miners, of course)


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Enjoy it!


----------



## JD_Halloween (Sep 18, 2013)

CreepyCreations said:


> We tried a haunted mine theme once a few years.. didn't work out for us as well as we'd hoped.


Why didn't it work out? That's the theme I'm attempting for my own first haunt, and I'd love to know what pitfalls to avoid.


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

The biggest problem for us was the look... it was really difficult to get a look that was close enough to a mine. We really needed to go with something like fake rock walls and so on, but didn't have the skills or budget to get there. Sounds-wise, we had lots of ax picking noises and so on, with lots of reverb to make it sound big and cavernous, but visually it really wasn't what we had hoped for. We even went scavanging for things like old railroad spikes and so on, which helped a bit. But something like a mine really needs that big "Disney-like" environment which we just couldn't pull off. Others in here may have the skills to do it, but we didn't. The pirate thing has worked outmuch better for us.


----------



## diajoh (Sep 25, 2010)

Dripping sounds. Old mines were damp places.
Occasional creaks or cracks like a support is going to break.
Elevator going down with an announcement (faint)
Screams and explosions 
Landslide/rockslide sounds (may be able to fake by pouring out a bowl full of dry rice and beans)
The song "Sixteen Tons"


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Very subtle and eerie album.









http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Caverns-Thera-Brannan-Lane/dp/B00004Z515


----------

